# This picture won me Truck of the Month...



## DarkKnight369 (Aug 10, 2009)

Over at thenewX.org. Here is the pic...







Here is the voting thread....

July 2009 TOTM Poll - Second Generation Nissan Xterra Forums (2005+)

Not a huge deal, but my picture will go up on the site's homepage for a month and I will be in the running for Truck of the Year.


----------



## Randy (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice rig, and a nice photo.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## CentaurPorn (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice!!

How do you like the Xterra btw?
The girl and I are looking for new wheels very soon. So far we are pretty sold on a BMW 330Xi or Ci. We were also talking about how we would like a SUV as it is a pain in the ass to borrow a truck or van every time we need something for the house We would also like to pick up a set of Kayaks. I see the Xterra's selling for a decent price around here and they caught my eye.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Aug 10, 2009)

I love it. I am a tall dude, so I don't do cars. When I was in the market for a new vehicle it was not easy finding something I fit comfortably in. The Xterra was one of the few. It served me well though. I was always able to transport my rig and all my guitars to gigs and what not. Its awesome in the snow too and a pretty capable off road vehicle, unlike many car based SUVs.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 10, 2009)

Colours on that shot are amazing


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 14, 2009)

That's a great photo! The Sun is amazing in it. Really good, man.


----------



## Azyiu (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow! That looks pretty nice, congrats, man.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Sep 22, 2009)

did you re-touch the picture after shooting or did you get that "effect" on the sun (left hand side of the pic) naturally?

pretty cool pic, nice to see that your work is recognised and you will be on front page!!!

+1 for you my friend!!!


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Sep 24, 2009)

I did some post-processing this picture, however I did not do any touching up to increase anything. I shoot in RAW, so all I did to this pics was make adjustments in the raw editor. It was a little washed out, so I put some of the color and detail back into everything. Probably bumped the saturation and vibrance a bit to make the colors pop.


----------

